# Want Necromunda Bulkheads



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

I'm looking for necromunda bulkheads.

Anyone got some they don't need?

I have cash (paypal) 

I need around 50 total.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

quite a few on ebay at the moment, but they can get pricey


----------

